
An Ancient Inscription, an Eccentric Scholar, and the Need to Touch the Past - neonate
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/the-emperor-and-the-empty-tomb-an-ancient-inscription-an-eccentric-scholar-and-the-human-need-to-touch-the-past/
======
georgecmu
"[T]he novelist’s reply, a masterpiece of withering irony," referenced in the
article:

[http://flaubert.univ-
rouen.fr/jet/public/correspondance/tran...](http://flaubert.univ-
rouen.fr/jet/public/correspondance/trans.php?corpus=correspondance&id=10689)

In French, but google translate is surprisingly adequate.

